# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Jeni dakort te rihapet Chat i Albasoul ?

## c0d3r

Na ka marre malli 😊
Ku jeni ju legjendaret e IRC ?

----------

{A_N_G_E_L_69} (04-11-2021)

----------


## Lov!

> Na ka marre malli 😊
> Ku jeni ju legjendaret e IRC ?


 :i qetë: 
c'eshte irc? 
iracional headache center.

----------


## Neteorm

> c'eshte irc? 
> iracional headache center.


IRC = Internet Relay Chat, eshte nje software (chat)  qe ka vite ka dale ne qarkullim ku ka akoma pasionant e frekuentojne..

----------


## Poshnjari

> c'eshte irc? 
> iracional headache center.


duke pare vitin qe qenke regjistruar besoj se e ke thene ne menyre ironike.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

:uahaha:  
c0d3r a jeto akoma albaguardi? 
Pres pergjigje negative :P

----------


## Lov!

O Klod, si je? 😊

----------


## Lov!

> Na ka marre malli 😊
> Ku jeni ju legjendaret e IRC ?


Po me ka marre malli. 
Klodian si je? 
🥰👧

----------


## MaDaBeR

U mbyll Shpirti i Shqiptarit!
C0d3r, un jam dakarot t'hapet veç po u bo prap DRAGO Founder 😂😂

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Ja mbeshtes mendimin kolegut me siper  :buzeqeshje:

----------

